# Redpilled economist makes annual 2017 predictions - bad news!



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

Hmm, can't post links yet. But here's my un-clickable link

This guy is the head of investing for AXA bank in Europe. He knows wtf he's talking about. 

h t t p s : / / w w w . y outube.com/watch?v=GgUISBXKg88


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome, the thing about economic predictions is that they are like clocks. Usually right once or twice a day.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Painful to hear, political in nature, and if he were such a big deal, he'd have more than nine subscribers.

I love these people who claim they correctly predicted this and that and so I should now listen to them. Thing of it is, they become capable of only predicting the obvious.


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

I had listened to another of his vids and was impressed by his grasp of macroeconomics and so searched him - he's on LinkedIn as the head of investments for AXA so I figured that's how he became so well versed. 

As for the 9 subscribers, well, knowing what you're talking about doesn't equal being a youtube sensation. I think he deserves more youtube fame, honestly. But, maybe I only think he's so smart because he agrees with me on the general points.  .


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

I like how he started his video by telling all the 2016 predictions that he missed. I have learned that most economists don't know anything about the economy. They went to school and were taught by professors that don't know anything about the economy. I have found that the people most in tune with the economy are highly successful business people. They have a more broad picture of the world economy and take everything into consideration. Bert Dohmen is one that I would give more credit to. Dohmen Capital Research has been putting out news letters for 30 yrs if I'm not mistaken. Check it out if you want to be on the pulse of economic trends.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

zachthemac said:


> I think he deserves more youtube fame, honestly. But, maybe I only think he's so smart because he agrees with me on the general points.  .


Maybe. So, are you an economic prophet also?


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Maybe. So, are you an economic prophet also?


I can have my opinions without being a prophet


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

zachthemac said:


> I can have my opinions without being a prophet[/QUOTE
> 
> Of course and I agree you should, I only asked because you stated this guy shared your worldview. Care to elaborate a little more and how who are preparing for it?


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> zachthemac said:
> 
> 
> > I can have my opinions without being a prophet[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

Note: post written while drunk lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

zachthemac said:


> Note: post written while drunk lol


Shit son, ALL of my posts were written when drunk! :vs_laugh:


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

Drunk posting is best posting.

I see a recession in 2017. And eventually the loss of the USD as the global reserve currency, causing a reshaping of the global economy as we know it. 

If the Fed lowers rates then it debases the USD and causes the loss of our reserve currency status to become more likely. If it raises rates then it causes a serious a serious recession to become more likely. And that's not mentioning all the other global matters ... 2017 will be economically risky. 

I'm talking about recessions / depressions, not WROL... FYI.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

zachthemac said:


> Drunk posting is best posting.
> 
> I see a recession in 2017. And eventually the loss of the USD as the global reserve currency, causing a reshaping of the global economy as we know it.
> 
> ...


As has been predicted for several years. No news, there.

Furthermore, you and Slippy might want to detox your livers. Y'all might need to need them, one day.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

zachthemac said:


> A Watchman said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, here's a few points that are salient to me
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

zachthemac said:


> Drunk posting is best posting.
> 
> I see a recession in 2017. And eventually the loss of the USD as the global reserve currency, causing a reshaping of the global economy as we know it.
> 
> If the Fed lowers rates then it debases the USD and causes the loss of our reserve currency status to become more likely...


I have a question, too, if you don't mind. How quickly do you think bond and repo markets can be put into place to allow more widespread use of SDRs as a world currency?


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> zachthemac said:
> 
> 
> > Curious yet again .... you see a collapse of the US dollar amidst world wide bubbles in many sectors, yet metals is not even close to being a priority for you. While I am not a proponent of metal investing, I do see value as potential hedge. What say you and your friend?
> ...


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> I have a question, too, if you don't mind. How quickly do you think bond and repo markets can be put into place to allow more widespread use of SDRs as a world currency?


I definitely don't know enough to be sure. I asked the youtube guy a very similar question. To be totally open I'm not an economist at all - just a dude who reads about economists.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2016)

I seem to recall reading somewhere that if all the economists on earth were laid end to end, they wouldn't reach a conclusion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The SDR is a "currency" used at governmental level and not something that can easily be refashioned into currency for the peasants.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Painful to hear, political in nature, and if he were such a big deal, he'd have more than nine subscribers.
> 
> I love these people who claim they correctly predicted this and that and so I should now listen to them. Thing of it is, they become capable of only predicting the obvious.


The You Tubes are a great place to learn about new things. I found this one guy (and he had WAY more than 9 views) that rewired his brain by connecting batteries to his skull. This guy is a genius!






@Slippy and @zachthemac -

Don't listen to @Denton about the drinkin' either. Ya'll know what a killjoy he is. Besides, using the theory from the video above, I am presently working on a way to generate electricity from the bile produced by my liver. When I am successful, I am going to have to learn to drink a hell of a lot more to grow my liver exponentially because my goal is to be able to connect jumper cables to my nipples and provide power to the whole city of Tucson, Arizona. Then I will be able to make all the residents my slaves!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Willyeeeee ..... the gift that keeps on giving!


----------

